# Miami, FL - Ahkashah Blk F



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11580050

Miami Dade Co AS - Ahkashah, Blk Female








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Beautiful dog!!!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

awwwwwwwww what a cutie, love that tongue


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

BUMP!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Pet ID: A1079176 

Still listed on Petfinder


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

still there


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

No longer listed


----------

